# Gandalf and Chl0e



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought I would finally share the two dogs that were surrendered last month from New York. My fosters in New Jersey are wonderful, so if you ever see a Maltese needing us in that area, please let me know.
Gandalf is an older male (7) and his family gave him up because of a new human baby in the home. He is a very sweet boy and was already adopted by a family with a 10 yr old son that just adores Gandalf. He is well loved and cared for now.
Chloe, is a young 2y.o female that the owner surrendered because she travels and felt she wasnt home enough and having to board Chloe often.
I make no judgement when the dogs are surrendered to rescue, since they are doing what is best for the dog, in most cases.

The little girl didnt last a week in Rescue before being adopted. She was at the groomer being cleaned up and the next client came in and saw her and applied that day. She now has a Bichon brother and a mom that stays home all the time. A very happy ending for her also.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love Happy Endings!!! Very glad that they are in their forever homes!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to hear that there's help in NY, Edie. Can they pull from the shelters or do they have to be surrendered? I worry so when I see some of the Maltese in the shelters here. If you ever need transport, I have a car and can drive to many areas in NY, NJ, LI, and CT.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

They can pull and if your willing to help with the driving that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Two more great rescues by AMAR who got happy endings!! So wonderful!! As always, thank you for sharing Edie!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

it's so awesome to hear happy endings for these rescues!!!  their new families must be thrilled!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Edie, thank you for sharing this story. It's raining here ... so, your story added sunshine to a very overcast and cloudy day! Chloe is adorable and will be so much happier in her new forever home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> They can pull and if your willing to help with the driving that would be great. Thanks.


Edie - just let me know if you need me and if there's any way I can do it, you know I will. And I'll keep an eye out for Maltese in need here.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you again Edie and AMAR!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was approached a few days ago by someone who knows I have maltese. A co-worker of his lost her malt 6 months ago and this older couple wants to adopt another malt. They live in South Jersey, if you know of any.....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Edie and AMAR. Your my hero's!!!! Bless these sweet ones in their new homes.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought I would bump this tread up. These two I posted where in New Jersey.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Edie,

We love hearing such success stories! 

All the best,
Brenda


----------

